# How to avoid slingshot pouch from hitting your hand?



## Jormajonne (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello! I've started shooting with a catapult slingshot recently. (I don't really have any earlier experience of slingshot shooting.) So my problem is that, 90% of the times i shoot my slingshot the pouch hits me in hand, and it hurts quite alot after few shots. So i would like you guys to give me some tips of shooting, and aiming the way that it wouldn't hit the hand so often.

Thanks.

-Jormajonne


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Check out the section..art of shooting...you may find your answers there...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

heavier ammo will decrease the bandslap quite a bit. if your talking about scraping your hand on the release the twist and tweak method will stop this. old miser is right, the art of shooting section has it all.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi Jormajonne,

What you are talking about is what a lot of shooters call hand slaps. If you use the search option on the forum you will come up with quite a bit of info.

Briefly, what is happening is that there is likely too much energy remaining in the bands because the ammo is too light, therefore it returns to you with a vengence. You could try using less rubber or heavier ammo and find the balance. Or it could be that the pouch is too heavy and might need to be lighter so that it doesn't return to you so viciously. I'm trying to figure this balance out when shooting a PFS right now cuz I have been getting a wicked slap. One simple way to avoid the hand slap issue is to try a slingshot that shoots through the forks (TTF). I don't get any slap when using my Scout or Target Dragon in TTF configuration.

Good luck!

Tom


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Jormajonne, SamuraiSamoht its true, a couple months ago I have had the same problem, now I`m using heavier ammo and switch from 20 mm doubles to 25 mm singles, also start using a smaller pouch..... if you reduce draw ratio you will also reduce hand slap.

SSPT...


----------

